# Scaler 2 Coming 27th May



## JoeOss (Apr 23, 2020)

Scaler 2 announced with lots on new great features.


----------



## KallumS (Apr 23, 2020)

Yeeeeesssssssss


----------



## tav.one (Apr 23, 2020)

Love it.


----------



## damcry (Apr 23, 2020)

New features seem fantastic !


----------



## gmon (May 26, 2020)

It's out now! Only $19 for the upgrade. Looks pretty interesting.


----------



## R. Soul (May 26, 2020)

gmon said:


> It's out now! Only $19 for the upgrade. Looks pretty interesting.


How did you upgrade? 
I don't see the option in my account and if I add Scaler 2 to my shopping cart, it appears that I'm buying the full version (£39), not the upgrade.


----------



## EgM (May 26, 2020)

R. Soul said:


> How did you upgrade?
> I don't see the option in my account and if I add Scaler 2 to my shopping cart, it appears that I'm buying the full version (£39), not the upgrade.



You should've received an email, did you check your spam folder?


----------



## gmon (May 26, 2020)

There's a separate page at Plugin Boutique for the upgrade:
"https://www.pluginboutique.com/prod...ory-Tools/6440-Scaler-2-Upgrade-from-Scaler-1"


----------



## SlHarder (May 27, 2020)

This morning my account page at pluginboutique had a link to the free upgrade, I had purchased 1.8 a week ago as I knew upgrade would be free.


----------



## Rich4747 (May 27, 2020)

a bit buggy at launch but extremely useful. imo


----------



## korgscrew2000 (May 27, 2020)

I've just purchased this and had a quick play. I must say it's worth easily worth £40. To be able to see what chords work in a scale including ones I'd never think of is fantastic. Just done a quick test and mixed around a few chords it suggested and wow, instant gratification! I'm no longer stuck with the same boring chords of Dm Eb and Bb everytime I sit in the studio!


----------



## Sulblk (May 27, 2020)

R. Soul said:


> How did you upgrade?
> I don't see the option in my account and if I add Scaler 2 to my shopping cart, it appears that I'm buying the full version (£39), not the upgrade.


There are two option one for full and one for upgrade--hopefully I got the link right








Scaler 2 Upgrade from Scaler 1


Scaler 2 Upgrade from Scaler 1, Scaler 2 Upgrade from Scaler 1 plugin, buy Scaler 2 Upgrade from Scaler 1, download Scaler 2 Upgrade from Scaler 1 trial, Plugin Boutique Scaler 2 Upgrade from Scaler 1




www.pluginboutique.com


----------



## Sulblk (May 27, 2020)

korgscrew2000 said:


> I've just purchased this and had a quick play. I must say it's worth easily worth £40. To be able to see what chords work in a scale including ones I'd never think of is fantastic. Just done a quick test and mixed around a few chords it suggested and wow, instant gratification! I'm no longer stuck with the same boring chords of Dm Eb and Bb everytime I sit in the studio!


YESSSSSS--this thing is blowing my mind. I don't know chords but this helps soooo much


----------



## davidson (May 27, 2020)

korgscrew2000 said:


> I've just purchased this and had a quick play. I must say it's worth easily worth £40. To be able to see what chords work in a scale including ones I'd never think of is fantastic. Just done a quick test and mixed around a few chords it suggested and wow, instant gratification! I'm no longer stuck with the same boring chords of Dm Eb and Bb everytime I sit in the studio!



Does it have the ability to have you play a chord, it recognises it and makes suggestions on what would work, or do you have to input criteria (like A#m, romantic etc) and you choose from sets of 6 or 7 suggested chords that work together? What about if you want to modulate from one key to another, does it offer anything in that regard?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (May 27, 2020)

How are folks using it here? I wanted to use it as a way to better harmonize motifs and melodies, but the workflow doesn't seem great for that? For example, I can put the notes of the motif in via detection mode, which then shows potential keys + chords for those keys. However, I don't see a convenient way of changing inversions for the chords. And you have to dive into menus for things like trying more complicated chords like a sus4 or something. The modulation thing seems interesting for modulating between keys and maybe with modal interchange. I have Captain Chords as well and have tried to use the Cubase Chord Track too but so far, I find just trying / playing things in myself seems fastest.


----------



## gyprock (May 27, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> How are folks using it here? I wanted to use it as a way to better harmonize motifs and melodies, but the workflow doesn't seem great for that? For example, I can put the notes of the motif in via detection mode, which then shows potential keys + chords for those keys. However, I don't see a convenient way of changing inversions for the chords. And you have to dive into menus for things like trying more complicated chords like a sus4 or something. The modulation thing seems interesting for modulating between keys and maybe with modal interchange. I have Captain Chords as well and have tried to use the Cubase Chord Track too but so far, I find just trying / playing things in myself seems fastest.


Watch the two videos for some ideas. I see the tool very useful for starting some ideas which will then be fleshed out in a DAW or notation. At some point, the more harmony knowledge you have, the better you will be able to craft the ideas into a final product.


----------



## Dirtgrain (May 27, 2020)

Got it today. Ya, buggy--detection crashing Ableton. They are aware of it. I have been using the expressions and arpeggios and exporting them to midi. I then mess around with the midi to make something I like. It seems a great way to come up with new ideas. Maybe at some point I will feel it is repetitive--not sure yet.


----------



## korgscrew2000 (May 28, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> How are folks using it here? I wanted to use it as a way to better harmonize motifs and melodies, but the workflow doesn't seem great for that? For example, I can put the notes of the motif in via detection mode, which then shows potential keys + chords for those keys. However, I don't see a convenient way of changing inversions for the chords. And you have to dive into menus for things like trying more complicated chords like a sus4 or something. The modulation thing seems interesting for modulating between keys and maybe with modal interchange. I have Captain Chords as well and have tried to use the Cubase Chord Track too but so far, I find just trying / playing things in myself seems fastest.



At the moment, I'm just using it for some nice chord progressions. I wasn't that keen on it using a piano as a sound source until I used a string waves ensemble patch. All the chords sounded beautiful with a string patch and they are well voiced. Some odd chords that of never heard of sounded amazing


----------



## bonebones (May 28, 2020)

Hi guys, I am one of the developers of Scaler 2 and I would love to help with any Q's you guys have. Please watch these videos as whilst the content is fairly basic it covers many features and answers many questions re Scaler (This is a playlist, being embedded here as just one video):


----------



## YaniDee (May 28, 2020)

Looks cool & useful, will probably wind up getting it..Now this is nitpicking, but the image of the video, before it starts playing shows a "D dim #5" chord..what the heck is that? By nature, a diminished chord has a b5.. D_F_Ab..if you add a #5 to that , you get D_F_Ab_A#..which if call the A# a Bb and stack it up, you get Bb_D_F_Ab..which is a Bb7 chord (VII7 in Cminor) So the Ddim#5 looks "exotic', but is not particularly well named..Anyhow, this is not geared to music scholars, and like I said, l'm sure it gives interesting results to help the composition process..


----------



## bonebones (May 28, 2020)

Rich4747 said:


> a bit buggy at launch but extremely useful. imo



We have updated to 2.0.4, fixes many bugs users had discovered. Our DEV team is active and we tend to get to things and feedback quickly.


----------



## bonebones (May 28, 2020)

YaniDee said:


> Looks cool & useful, will probably wind up getting it..Now this is nitpicking, but the image of the video, before it starts playing shows a "D dim #5" chord..what the heck is that? By nature, a diminished chord has a b5.. D_F_Ab..if you add a #5 to that , you get D_F_Ab_A#..which if call the A# a Bb and stack it up, you get Bb_D_F_Ab..which is a Bb7 chord (VII7 in Cminor) So the Ddim#5 looks "exotic', but is not particularly well named..Anyhow, this is not geared to music scholars, and like I said, l'm sure it gives interesting results to help the composition process..



Unfortunately there are so many anomalies thrown up by the subjective nature of theory vs algorithmically implemented rules. This throws up examples such as those you have posted, we are always looking to improve but the nature of the beast is that Scaler is 'live' always listening, always detecting, always giving results on the fly - so this happens. Adjust one, another comes up. It's pretty good considering and we have a great team of active composers involved.


----------



## YaniDee (May 28, 2020)

bonebones said:


> Unfortunately there are so many anomalies thrown up by the subjective nature of theory vs algorithmically implemented rules. This throws up examples such as those you have posted, we are always looking to improve but the nature of the beast is that Scaler is 'live' always listening, always detecting, always giving results on the fly - so this happens. Adjust one, another comes up. It's pretty good considering and we have a great team of active composers involved.


Good reply! Like I said, it was nitpicking, and the program looks quite awesome..


----------



## Rich4747 (May 28, 2020)

well i updated to 2.0.4 but cubase 10 still can't drag an audio file on to have it find the chords. but overall you guys did a fantastic upgrade. I am sure you will iron out the issues. In my opinion scaler 2 is a must buy. adding musical knowledge, motion and rhythm brings the chords alive. Chord progression is so important as almost every program features a chord track now even melodyne 5. so having a excellent program focused on expanding our chord progression universe is both powerful and timely.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (May 28, 2020)

bonebones said:


> Hi guys, I am one of the developers of Scaler 2 and I would love to help with any Q's you guys have. Please watch these videos as whilst the content is fairly basic it covers many features and answers many questions re Scaler (This is a playlist, being embedded here as just one video):




I'd love this sort of workflow if possible:
- Right-clicking on chord menu offers options for inversions and different octaves right there (or maybe in the edit chord screen - should allow me to enter that screen on double click on chord)
- If I drag a melody or motif / record it in, clicking on each note should highlights chord from the chosen scale that contain the note
- It feels cumbersome to add borrowed tones or augment the chords shown - I have to use the triads / voicing / variations drop downs, but then it changes all of the chords. I'd love to be able to click one of the chords and quickly get a set of variations to choose from. When I go into the chord select page, it allows me to do this so maybe it is just a way of getting into that UI more easily from existing chords?
- I'm not sure I understand fully how the edit chord / suggested chords page works though because if I choose an A and an F# on the keyboard, it doesn't show me a Dmin option at all.

Loving the modulation aspect - need to dive in more to better understand how to easily tap into it.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (May 28, 2020)

I’d love to have a better way (not expecting perfect) to make it work with a smaller keyboard like the keystep when it comes to positioning the locked keys, key switches, and locked extended chords. A way to position the locked chord keys wherever I want in order to maximize space to the right on whatever size keyboard I have. I realize that it’ll never be close to as usable on 61 or 88 keys. But some of the new features I paid for are unusable.

Oh, also, it can’t remember it’s size - even if I set a new default. I’ll upgrade to 2.04 and see if that’s fixed.

Everything else seems like a great upgrade! The videos are super-helpful, too, to understand the additional depth that was added. Thank you for making such a great, useful, and usable upgrade.


----------



## bonebones (May 28, 2020)

Thanks for feedback inversions in chord edit mode would be good and shift clicking to get straight to edit mode could work (double clicking would cause trigger finger frustrations!)


----------



## YaniDee (May 29, 2020)

Got the demo, and checking it out..there's a lot there..I don't know if this has been asked but can you do "slash chords", namely changing the bass note under the same chord?


----------



## korgscrew2000 (May 30, 2020)

Is there anyway to not export tempo when dragging a midi chord in logic? 

Once I've set up a project with my tempo and I drag chords in it sets the host tempo to 120. I've tried turning DAW sync on which works but then when I play the project it plays the chord set in the plug in. I've looked for a while and can't seem to find a solution myself!


----------



## bonebones (May 30, 2020)

YaniDee said:


> Got the demo, and checking it out..there's a lot there..I don't know if this has been asked but can you do "slash chords", namely changing the bass note under the same chord?



There are open chords voicings, presets with slash chords and many ways to edit chords, invert and move bass notes. So yes easy to do and find slash chords but we could well integrate a 'slash chord' overall voicing.



korgscrew2000 said:


> Is there anyway to not export tempo when dragging a midi chord in logic?



This is a preference in logic you've set. Go to Preferences/General/Notification and look for 'Also Import Tempo Information' which you've set to YES and 'don't show again'


----------



## ryst (Jun 1, 2020)

bonebones said:


> Hi guys, I am one of the developers of Scaler 2 and I would love to help with any Q's you guys have. Please watch these videos as whilst the content is fairly basic it covers many features and answers many questions re Scaler (This is a playlist, being embedded here as just one video):




Hi Bonesbones. I really like Scaler 2. I do have one suggestion. It would be great if I could do a keyword search in the A section under "Scales" that searches the "Style" column. For instance, I'd love to be able to type "Jazz", and see all the Scales that have "Jazz" listed in the Style" column.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## bonebones (Jun 1, 2020)

Yes it makes perfect sense and I would also link to click on a title and sort by that. Will lodge it internally. Thanks for feedback.


----------



## YaniDee (Jun 1, 2020)

Bought it, and enjoying using it..well done.


----------



## ryst (Jun 1, 2020)

bonebones said:


> Yes it makes perfect sense and I would also link to click on a title and sort by that. Will lodge it internally. Thanks for feedback.



Thanks so much!


----------



## telecode101 (Jun 2, 2020)

..


----------



## Michel Simons (Jun 2, 2020)

telecode101 said:


> I tried the demo trial. Very cool application. (I am not familiar with Scaler 1). Its a bit of a resource hog in Cubase 10.5 on OS X. I will look at it some more to see how it behaves it Cubase 9.5. I am assuming this is a tool you would load up at the beginning of a writing process to get some ideas and then remove that track from the DAW, yes?



You could also disable it, in case you need it later on. But if you are more than happy with the chord progression you've come up with then I guess you don't really need it anymore. I have to admit I haven't really tried it yet (I'm on Cubase Pro 8.5 on Windows 10) so can't comment on it being a resource hog in my setup.


----------



## bonebones (Jun 5, 2020)

telecode101 said:


> I tried the demo trial. Very cool application. (I am not familiar with Scaler 1). Its a bit of a resource hog in Cubase 10.5 on OS X. I will look at it some more to see how it behaves it Cubase 9.5. I am assuming this is a tool you would load up at the beginning of a writing process to get some ideas and then remove that track from the DAW, yes?


thats how it started but it has become more a workstation or at least an ecosystem where you have various scalers across tracks playing various rhythms and phrases based on your chord progression. Loads of videos online. Here’s some; (ps click the audio icon top left to disable audio detection to save resources)


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jun 5, 2020)

V 2.07 is available now.


----------



## YaniDee (Jun 5, 2020)

Amazingly quick updates! Quick question..can we enter 5 note (pentatonic) custom user scales? I'd like to put some unconventional Japanese and Arabic pentatonics..


----------



## bonebones (Jun 5, 2020)

YaniDee said:


> Amazingly quick updates! Quick question..can we enter 5 note (pentatonic) custom user scales? I'd like to put some unconventional Japanese and Arabic pentatonics..


We do have a variety of pentatonica and Arabic based scales there too but at the moment its not possible to enter custom scales. We’d like to allow more user customisation overall in the future.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jun 5, 2020)

Where is update 2.07? My account only shows 2.05.


----------



## bonebones (Jun 5, 2020)

Dr.Quest said:


> Where is update 2.07? My account only shows 2.05.











Scaler 2 Latest Version / Updates


Bookmark this thread to receive updates To download latest Scaler updates please login to https://www.pluginboutique.com Go to ‘My Account’ and select the Windows or Mac OS Icon, click the dropdown menu for version number and click on download. See image below. CURRENT VERSION 2.7.0...




forum.scalerplugin.com


----------



## Dirtgrain (Jun 5, 2020)

Hmm, I downloaded 2.07 (use pull-down menu under "Download" to find it), but Windows says it is an unknown filetype. It ends with ".pkg"
Maybe something went awry in my download.


----------



## R. Soul (Jun 5, 2020)

Dirtgrain said:


> Hmm, I downloaded 2.07 (use pull-down menu under "Download" to find it), but Windows says it is an unknown filetype. It ends with ".pkg"
> Maybe something went awry in my download.


You have downloaded the Mac version. You need to select the Windows icon above first.


----------



## Dirtgrain (Jun 5, 2020)

Thank you. I have been dopey all day, sry.


----------



## paulmatthew (Jun 5, 2020)

Upgrade for $19 , Phoenixverb Stereo for $9 and a free Entropy + EQ, sure , why not.


----------



## rnb_2 (Jun 7, 2020)

Is there any way to relocate the sounds and chordset libraries (currently in /Users/Shared/ on a Mac)? I thought clicking the folder icon next to the path in Preferences would do it, but that just opens a window showing the current location. Not critical - they're not that large - but for consistency, I'd like to keep everything grouped together as well as I can.


----------



## bonebones (Jun 7, 2020)

rnb_2 said:


> Is there any way to relocate the sounds and chordset libraries (currently in /Users/Shared/ on a Mac)? I thought clicking the folder icon next to the path in Preferences would do it, but that just opens a window showing the current location. Not critical - they're not that large - but for consistency, I'd like to keep everything grouped together as well as I can.


This in on our list and whilst I agree it is not critical it is getting asked more often so prolly wise to move it up our list!


----------



## rnb_2 (Jun 7, 2020)

bonebones said:


> This in on our list and whilst I agree it is not critical it is getting asked more often so prolly wise to move it up our list!



Thanks for the quick reply! You're hardly the worst offender on this (*cough* ROLI, at least in my case), but I'm happy to hear that's on the list for the future.


----------



## bonebones (Jun 7, 2020)

Ha! Speaking of - MPE support is higher on our list!


----------



## rnb_2 (Jun 7, 2020)

bonebones said:


> Ha! Speaking of - MPE support is higher on our list!



Excellent news! I look forward to seeing how you work with MPE.


----------



## SlHarder (Jun 13, 2020)

Scaler2 has saved me money. I'm now discovering and exploring lots of new possibilities in my purchased libraries. And I'm not spending time reading the "NEW" threads, hoping that a " new" purchase would be a kickstart.

For the time being Scaler2 has sated my appetite for the "new".


----------



## SlHarder (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## ChristianM (Aug 28, 2020)

bonebones said:


> Ha! Speaking of - MPE support is higher on our list!


Do you support ALL Chords, for example Gbm(b5,#5,7) or E7(b9), etc. ?


----------



## bonebones (Aug 28, 2020)

Yes but we have to define interpretations when we come to a cross road to make it all work together. By and large the answer is yes. Try the demo!


----------



## ChristianM (Aug 28, 2020)

I dont known for trial version ! Thanks !


----------



## Rich4747 (Aug 30, 2020)

Is it possible for scaler to use or pass through expression data? Right now when I use scaler to play an expressive instrument the expression channel is missing.


----------



## bonebones (Aug 30, 2020)

Does scaler allow midi pass through like pedal mod wheel etc? yes. We don't offer MPE support at this stage if that is what you are referring to....


----------



## Rich4747 (Aug 31, 2020)

Thanks for your reply. As more more people are using scaler It would be great to add in MPE support. Right now when I use scaler to drive an expressive instrument I have to give up my expression peddle.


----------



## samuel.beliveau (Aug 31, 2020)

I bought scaler 2 yesterday and so far I love it!

Let’s say I struggle finding the best chords for my melodies, can scaler help me with that? I already found that scaler will suggest good chords progressions, but not how it will integrate with a melody.


----------



## bonebones (Aug 31, 2020)

Rich4747 said:


> As more more people are using scaler It would be great to add in MPE support.


Yes indeed on the roadmap.


samuel.beliveau said:


> Let’s say I struggle finding the best chords for my melodies, can scaler help me with that?


Well funny you should say that because that is exactly why I always wanted a piece of software like Scaler. As a producer I was forever coming up with ostinatos, 303 riffs, sequences etc and always wanted to know what key and scale I was in and find interesting chords from there. So I guess my answer is yes, detect your melody, find an appropriate scale, look at the diatonic chords and work from their to get some interesting variations. Each producer and composer finds their own way as scaler offers many options. Hope that helps.


----------



## Lazu (Sep 8, 2020)

+1 for supporting MPE. This is the only reason I can't fully use Scaler 2 with my workflow. I can see there be more and more demand for MPE in the near future.


----------



## bonebones (Sep 11, 2020)

Btw all Scaler 2.1 update now available featuring 3/4, 5/4, 6/8, 12/8 Performances, Phrases and Rhythms. All new chord edit mode and improved audio detection. Link to overview video below. Thanks for feedback all!


----------



## stubbsonic (Sep 25, 2020)

What about 9/8? (3 beats of triplets) I'm in a afro-pop band that is currently playing 3 songs in 9/8, some of my favorite grooves.

While we're at it 15/8 (5 beats of triplets)?


----------

